# A/C Problem New Holland 8160



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm having a little trouble with my A/C cooling on a New Holland 8160. Compressor is cycling too slow. (i.e. It kicks out and stays out too long before kicking back in). It blows really cold while compressor is kicked in. Low side pressure is about 20-25, and high side is 245. I was thinking it may be low on refrigerant, but not so sure. Any ideas?


----------



## lexc269 (Nov 12, 2013)

No it is not low the high pressure switch is shutting comp off @ 240-260 range. the trouble is your low side is to low it should be 40 to 50 psi. this indicates the liquid r 134 is not evaporating back to a gas maybe the . BUT before you replace a filter dryer first clean out evaporator core change cab filters and let some R134 fluid out of system until high side is 215 to 225 psi after a good cleaning low side is not up to spec buy the dryer because your receiver dryer has low flow needing replacement


----------

